

How to bootstrap your way to launching a satellite - lcarhuayo
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/24/how-a-san-francisco-company-bootstrapped-its-way-to-launching-a-satellite/

======
wslh
If you want to speed up the process of building your own satellite look at an
open source code satellite [1] from
[http://www.satellogic.com/](http://www.satellogic.com/) two satellites were
launched with it.

[1]
[https://github.com/satellogic/canopus](https://github.com/satellogic/canopus)

